# Celeste is here! [CLOSED]



## arle (Apr 19, 2020)

I've got her corralled right outside the airport!

You can tip with NMT, bells, stacks of normal wood, or iron!

I will let people in in groups of 4  sending out codes as people leave, comment if interested and I'll PM you the code!

You may stay to make some wishes if you please, just keep in mind there are folks in line  PLEASE LEAVE THROUGH AIRPORT ONLY

I'll  your post to let you know I've seen your comment


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 19, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## SugoiPurin (Apr 19, 2020)

Hiya! Can i come and visit her? ^^


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 19, 2020)

hii may i visit please


----------



## noonpuppy (Apr 19, 2020)

May I visit too? Will bring you 2 stacks of iron nuggets <3


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2020)

Interested


----------



## Maiana (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd like to visit! <3


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd like to come I'm  new to tipping how many bells is a good tip?


----------



## arle (Apr 19, 2020)

noonpuppy said:


> May I visit too? Will bring you 2 stacks of iron nuggets <3


You'll be the last of group 1!



shayminskyforme88 said:


> Interested





Maiana said:


> I'd like to visit! <3


I will get you two in after the first group <3


----------



## loochan (Apr 19, 2020)

can i come??


----------



## Yorli (Apr 19, 2020)

Interested, I have NTM


----------



## arle (Apr 19, 2020)

Trevorjs97 said:


> I'd like to come I'm  new to tipping how many bells is a good tip?


Usually a bag of 99k is standard, but if you're skint, tips are just a courtesy but not required for me!


loochan said:


> can i come??


You may, I'll send the code out when it's your turn!


----------



## lunachii (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I visit? I'll tip some bells!


----------



## Sepia (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to visit if possible.


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi! Could I come too please?


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 19, 2020)

arle said:


> Usually a bag of 99k is standard, but if you're skint, tips are just a courtesy but not required for me!
> 
> You may, I'll send the code out when it's your turn!


Oh okay no problem!


----------



## whitherward (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to visit! I can bring a NMT.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi! Can I come too? I will bring money


----------



## Lunova (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to visit :3


----------



## katielizzabeth (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## SketchBEE (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to come by and tip!


----------



## arle (Apr 19, 2020)

We've got some folks making wishes right now and we'll move the next group in shortly!


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 19, 2020)

I’d like to line up please!


----------



## lunachii (Apr 19, 2020)

send me a message please when its room for me


----------



## arle (Apr 19, 2020)

Group 2 is going now, ending at Sepia's reply. Group 3 will come after that!


----------



## Vadim (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd also like to visit!


----------



## Jadeypop (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're still open! ^^


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 19, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------



## arle (Apr 19, 2020)

Next group has been sent out, ending at katielizzabeth!


----------



## Saikarie (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm interested! Will happily bring a NMT for your time ♡


----------



## arle (Apr 19, 2020)

Getting the last group in and closing the line after this one!


----------

